

Don't Lie on Your M.B.A. Application - drt
http://live.wsj.com/video/dont-lie-on-your-mba-application/9C27DD8B-EC24-4B32-9BE1-A411185AE2AF.html?mod=WSJ_article_outbrain&obref=obnetwork#!9C27DD8B-EC24-4B32-9BE1-A411185AE2AF

======
cordite
The video was quick and to the point.

I am glad that some take this into account, they want to produce the best, and
keep a high reputation for trustworthy people.

To me, it is kinda scary that someone can find out (and verify) so much
information. Where does this information come from? Aren't there things like
FERPA in place to prevent academic records getting out to anonymous Joe Blow?

